# bestaat er een belgisch irc kanaal voor gentoo?

## dfuse

Op de gentoo site staat zelf gentoo-be op freenode maar deze vind ik echter niet. Ik ken niks van irc dus't kan zijn da'k iets stom over het hoofd zie   :Embarassed: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Het kanaal bestaat echt  :Smile: 

irc.eu.freenode.net:6667

#gentoo-be

----------

## dfuse

Tiens ja da's weird, gisteren wou em daar ni op connecten, soit, 't werkt nu, mercikes

----------

## Stuartje

#gentoo-nl is veel drukker bevolkt btw  :Smile: 

----------

## kamikaz3

op quakenet #linux.be zitten veel gentoo-ers

----------

## dfuse

'k hem't gemerkt, op gentoo-be zit geen kat, op nl is't ook ni vet, en de gewone gentoo is wat te vet

----------

## wHAcKer

#linux.be op quakenet indeed  :Smile: 

de meesten zijn gentoo dudes

----------

## theBlackDragon

't is maar wat je niet vet noemt, op #gentoo-be zitten er gemiddeld 15man, afhankelijk van de dag en het tijdstip...

#gentoo-nl is idd wat drukker, nooit geweest dus meer kan 'k er ook niet over zeggen, naar het schijnt gemiddeld iets van een 20 man en #gentoo is naar mijn mening "over the top" qua drukte, 700man is toch een beetje teveel...

----------

## garo

#gentoo-nl is meestal wel vrij druk, maar spijtig genoeg ook meestal off-topic...

----------

## toMeloos

#gentoo-nl off-topic? nooit!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kdvgent

tried irc.freenode.net and irc.eu.freenode.net

tried gentoo-be and gentoo-nl

no success

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *kdvgent wrote:*   

> tried irc.freenode.net and irc.eu.freenode.net
> 
> tried gentoo-be and gentoo-nl
> 
> no success

 

Vergeet het hekje '#' niet, het is wel degelijk #gentoo-be en NIET gentoo-be

hth

----------

## stroh81

ga naar irc.freenode.net met xchat of zo

en ga dan naar

#gentoo-nl

#gentoo

hier worden al je vragen beantwoord!

----------

## Niek

 *dfuse wrote:*   

> 'k hem't gemerkt, op gentoo-be zit geen kat, op nl is't ook ni vet, en de gewone gentoo is wat te vet

 

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> #gentoo-nl is idd wat drukker, nooit geweest dus meer kan 'k er ook niet over zeggen, naar het schijnt gemiddeld iets van een 20 man
> 
> (...)

 

Gemiddeld 40 of 50 komt toch meer in de buurt  :Smile: 

 *garo wrote:*   

> #gentoo-nl is meestal wel vrij druk, maar spijtig genoeg ook meestal off-topic...

 

Valt wel mee imho, als iemand echt met een aan Gentoo gerelateerd probleem zit wordt ie snel genoeg geholpen  :Smile:  En dat offtopic gelul noemen we 'community building'  :Wink: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Niek wrote:*   

>  En dat offtopic gelul noemen we 'community building' 

 

Als het echt gelul is zou ik het eerder "tijdverdrijf" noemen...

----------

## kdvgent

stroh81 schreef

 *Quote:*   

> ga naar irc.freenode.net met xchat of zo
> 
> en ga dan naar
> 
> #gentoo-nl
> ...

 

Heeft gewerkt (met loqui) maar dan heb ik iets mis gedaan en mijn account in loqui uitgewist.  Nieuw account aangemaakt maar nu krijg ik

 *Quote:*   

> 13:17 Connecting to sterling.freenode.net:6667
> 
> 13:17 Connected. Sending Initial command...
> 
> 13:17 Done.
> ...

 

Dus dien ik opnieuw om hulp te vragen.

----------

## spufi

 *kdvgent wrote:*   

> 13:17 Not enough parameters: USER

 

Shall I translate? Use those grey cells, damnit :p

----------

